# rear delts?



## peachy (Mar 20, 2005)

do you really have to train your rear delts or do they get enough from rows and deadlifts? 

cheers


----------



## Moray Muscle (Jan 10, 2005)

always fry them at end of back workout, i think u need to train them, nothing looks worse when someone hasnt trained rear delts, great finisher for back,


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

I agree, they must be trained. They make the profile of your shoulder look so much fuller. Nothing silly, good form, light weights, bent over raises or cable pulls.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

I agree, you have to train them, if you have poor rear delts, the over powerfull chest of the "bench press brigade" is even worse.

A good rear delt completes the shoulder from all sides.

Recently gone back to training them on shoulder day, then they get a second hit the day after with rows etc on back day.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ben6t over rear raises for me


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

bent over,s or lying with your chest on an incline bench, makes it slightly harder, for me anyway.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

do the isolation exercise first. then move onto deads/rows etc. theyll explode from it


----------



## peachy (Mar 20, 2005)

cheers guys! i'll give them some stick then


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

john33 said:


> bent over,s or lying with your chest on an incline bench, makes it slightly harder, for me anyway.


Thats my fave too for rear delts, it really gives them a good frying and its a lot easier than bending over without any aid and having to worry about falling on ur face than working ur delts  .


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

For me, they get hit plenty from rows. If you're doing rows right, you should fry your entire back and rear delts too.

IMO isolation movements are great for 260lb+ bodybuilders who want to finish off a physique, but if you are 220 or less, like most of us here, you probably just want more muscle mass, which is made with heavy mass building exercises, not with high rep 12kg bent over delt raises.

Let's face it, once you can do greater than 140kgx8 extremely strict barbell rows you will NOT have under-developed rear delts.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I work them.

Problem is muscle ballance. You hit the front delts with bench, inclines, military press and you really hit the rears with bent over type rows.

Deads a little but if you roll your shoulders back them moreso.

So with that said the rear delt is not getting as much work as the front delt.

Muscle ballance is very important.

Uneven ballance can result in injury to the shoulder.

Lots of guys have big front delts and not many have big rear delts.

I love big rear delts and this makes a guy look really thick.

I work mine alot as I got an injury from not having ballanced shoulders from the front being much stronger than the back.

Now I hammer them hard and this is helping my shoulder along nicely.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I work them off and on. If I have time I always work them. Big rear delts make it look like you have very good posture.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

hackskii said:


> I work them.
> 
> Problem is muscle ballance. You hit the front delts with bench, inclines, military press and you really hit the rears with bent over type rows.
> 
> ...


These are good points, I try to hit rear delts every shoulder workout, they also get worked on back day and I also have a dedicated deadlift day

Just looked up further, sorry for repeating myself, bet rear delts are that important


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If you dont work them and are a strong bencher then you might get some problems.

Remember for the same amount of pushing you will have to pull too.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Remember for the same amount of pushing you will have to pull too.


All the pulling you do doesn't it get a little raw?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bro is just jealous.

Nice avitar tho


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Bro is just jealous.
> 
> Nice avitar tho


Oh jealous of the pullmaster?


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

you the man baby.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

john33 said:


> you the man baby.


All for you my man!


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

winger said:


> All the pulling you do doesn't it get a little raw?


LMFAO


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

hacks, you got it right here.

if i dont do isos for rear delts, my shoulder joints hurt like hell!


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

big said:


> For me, they get hit plenty from rows. If you're doing rows right, you should fry your entire back and rear delts too.
> 
> IMO isolation movements are great for 260lb+ bodybuilders who want to finish off a physique, but if you are 220 or less, like most of us here, you probably just want more muscle mass, which is made with heavy mass building exercises, not with high rep 12kg bent over delt raises.
> 
> Let's face it, once you can do greater than 140kgx8 extremely strict barbell rows you will NOT have under-developed rear delts.


I agree, tbh I occasionally do exercise them but it's only once in a blue moon.

Pressing movements are enough for shoulders IMHO


----------

